# Free HD/DVR Offer



## chscott (May 20, 2006)

I just logged into my online DirecTV account and noticed this message below.

*"Happy anniversary (10) and thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!
Please accept our free anniversary gift of a HD/DVR Receiver as a token of our appreciation. To schedule your installation, simply call 1-800-531-5000 - it's just our way of saying thanks. Be sure to go to directv.com/thanks and update your email address for future anniversary gifts."*

On the surface it seems to be a good offer, but I don't know if I will need any new wiring or SAT equipment. I have been hanging onto my SD TiVo based DVRs anticipating the release of the new HD/DTV/TiVo unit. I do have 2 active TiVo DVRs, so I could always move this one to the secondary TV when the new unit is released.

Anyone ever take advantage of an offer like this?


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

As my 10 year anniversary gift they gave me 3 months of Starz for free. This coincided with me cancelling Showtime because of the loss of the MPEG2 feed (I still use HR10-250).
(Hopefully there is no fine print that says they also socked me with a 2 year commitment)


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>don't know if I will need any new wiring or SAT equipment

Since the HD/DVR they now offer is not Tivo based, you might ask in the other forum to get information about the requirements

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

You won't need new wiring. However, you will need a new dish and multiswitch -- which they should provide free as well. (where "free" is almost always "2 year contract") If you aren't an HD subscriber already, that'll be an extra $9/month.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

WaldorfSalad said:


> As my 10 year anniversary gift they gave me 3 months of Starz for free. This coincided with me cancelling Showtime because of the loss of the MPEG2 feed (I still use HR10-250).
> (Hopefully there is no fine print that says they also socked me with a 2 year commitment)


This is all I got as well. BFD


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

WaldorfSalad said:


> ..
> (Hopefully there is no fine print that says they also socked me with a 2 year commitment)


I'll guarantee there is a commitment with the "free' DVR, even if they tell there isn't.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

The DTV guy stated there was no commitment when I called yesterday to upgrade/downgrade my hr10-250 to a hr21, but i got an email with the following link

Service Agreement 
You're set to receive the best in TV entertainment for the period of time stated in your agreement. Your service agreement is 12
months for standard receivers or 24 months for DVR, HD and HD DVR Receivers.


----------



## gorman8844 (Nov 24, 2003)

WOW!

Happy anniversary and thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!

Please accept our free anniversary gift of a $5 Discount for 10 months as a token of our appreciation. There are no charges or strings attached - it's just our way of saying thanks. Be sure to go to directv.com/thanks and update your email address for future anniversary gift

this is such a great gift!


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I got Showtime for a year.

Anyway, I just called yesterday to upgrade my HR10. They've been calling and sending e-mails for some time. The roofers are tearing off my dish next week, finally prompting me to act.

New HD DVR, new dish, installation, plus an AM21. I prepared a checklist for the call and ran through it twice with the CSR, but I doubt what she said. Among the items:

No commitment: Probably true, although I have to watch my account.

I can keep my HR10: Others have said the tech wants to take them, but mine has a lot of unwatched programming.

No increase in monthly programming costs: Highly doubtful. My current plan is SD-only (all HD is OTA). I doubt they'll let me keep that with an HD DVR activation.

Need tech willing to climb on steep 2-story roof: last service call required three tech to complete. First two techs wouldn't do it. "Insurance reasons", etc.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

chscott said:


> Anyone ever take advantage of an offer like this?


I got a free HR22 and install of the extra 2 lines. Came with 2 year commitment, but I'm not planning to quit DirecTV any time soon.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Dang...I'd love a free HD DVR. All I got for 7 years of being a "loyal" customer was 3 months of Showtime. Of course, I wasn't notified of this until the first month was almost complete. 

I've tried calling and they'll give me a free HD DVR for $199.99 plus shipping.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

gorman8844 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Happy anniversary and thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!
> 
> ...


That's what I got.

I'm sure the gift is based upon your level of service.

I don't get any premiums nor do I pay for HD.

I use OTA for hi-def on my only newer set.

I would imagine that those who got more pay more.

Seems right to me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

cramer said:


> You won't need new wiring. However, you will need a new dish and multiswitch -- which they should provide free as well. (where "free" is almost always "2 year contract") If you aren't an HD subscriber already, that'll be an extra $9/month.


Unless you're getting an amazing $1.00 per month discount, that should be $10.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

How much are they charging for the HR20's now

seems so freaking crazy to have to pay $200 just for the privilege of leasing the damn thing! If it was a deposit that's one thing


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> How much are they charging for the HR20's now
> 
> seems so freaking crazy to have to pay $200 just for the privilege of leasing the damn thing! If it was a deposit that's one thing


I guess you could pay $400 to own it. Need to get from DirecTV themselves. Your choice I guess but it's a lot cheaper to just lease it. Plus if it breaks they replace it. Your owned breaks you replace it (or have the protection plan).

Choice is yours.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> I guess you could pay $400 to own it. Need to get from DirecTV themselves. Your choice I guess but it's a lot cheaper to just lease it. Plus if it breaks they replace it. Your owned breaks you replace it (or have the protection plan).
> 
> Choice is yours.


I have one already, but if it breaks they replace it because I have the $5/month protection plan


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> I guess you could pay $400 to own it. Need to get from DirecTV themselves. Your choice I guess but it's a lot cheaper to just lease it. Plus if it breaks they replace it. Your owned breaks you replace it (or have the protection plan).
> 
> Choice is yours.


I've read several places where they DON'T replace it if it breaks. That its just like leasing a car, once the initial warranty runs out, its on you.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> I've read several places where they DON'T replace it if it breaks. That its just like leasing a car, once the initial warranty runs out, its on you.


Totally incorrect. It's leased, they replace free if broke. Now you do have to pay for a tech visit if you need someone to swap it for you and every complaint I've seen about "paying" to replace a broken leased box ends up just being the tech visit. The replacement receiver is indeed replaced at no cost other then shipping ($20) or the tech visit. Of course the protection plan would cover both the tech visit and shipping.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> Totally incorrect. It's leased, they replace free if broke. Now you do have to pay for a tech visit if you need someone to swap it for you and every complaint I've seen about "paying" to replace a broken leased box ends up just being the tech visit. The replacement receiver is indeed replaced at no cost other then shipping ($20) or the tech visit. Of course the protection plan would cover both the tech visit and shipping.


so if i dropped the protection plan, I could still get a new one shipped to me if mine breaks? if no tech is needed?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> so if i dropped the protection plan, I could still get a new one shipped to me if mine breaks? if no tech is needed?


Sure, would cost you $20 shipping assuming you can't convince the CSR to credit you for it. Of course the hard part it seems is getting the CSR to ship it to you vs. insisting on a tech. Might take a couple calls.

YMMV of course.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had the top-of-the-line package for over 10 years (6 years Tivo) and all I got was a free PPV movie. Definitely not feeling the love.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Nevermind.


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

I just happened to check this forum yesterday, to see when the new Direct TiVo HD dvrs might be available. It's a good thing I clicked on this subject, or I wouldn't have known I have an anniversary gift already running. After reading here, I went to my account on DirecTV, and sure enough, I have 3 free months of Showtime (4-year anniversary). Since my anniversary date was Aug 5, at least I didnt miss too much. I guess DirecTV expects us to be psychic or something, because they didn't inform me about my anniversary gift until I actually signed in to their website. 

You would think they would notify us via email, or something

I'm just glad to have this forum, where we always hear it first, and best!


----------



## dgel (Oct 29, 2001)

I have a series 2 DirectTV DVR R10 and I'm switching to comcast next month because I can save a lot of money with their phone/internet/cable package. I've read online how people are very unhappy with the software and interface of comcast, so i was going to keep the DTV and use a cable card. Thing is, the sales guy said I would need just 1 card and comcast said I might need 2 single string cards depending on my model. Does anybody know? I want to make sure they bring what I need during setup. Also, I've been told it'll work exactly like before except it'll now have the comcast lineup of channels. Is this correct?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No. You cannot use the R10 on Comcast or anything except DirecTV. The only TiVos that accept CableCards are the Series 3 and TiVoHD models.


----------



## dgel (Oct 29, 2001)

I may be getting the DVR Motorola DVR  DCX3400 when I sign up for comcast. Does anyone know how this compares to what I currently have, a Direct DTV R10? Does the motorola have or will get Tivo-like software? Lastly, is there any work around to get the cable card comcast will provide to work with my R10 if I don't like their machine? Thanks


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

dgel said:


> I may be getting the DVR Motorola DVR  DCX3400 when I sign up for comcast. Does anyone know how this compares to what I currently have, a Direct DTV R10? Does the motorola have or will get Tivo-like software? Lastly, is there any work around to get the cable card comcast will provide to work with my R10 if I don't like their machine? Thanks


I have limited experience with the motorola but it was crap. If you want to go to cable I would look at getting an HD TiVo with cable card. The R10 will not work with a cable card, it only works with DirecTV.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Think of it this way, If you have a broken box, you're not likely to keep Directv. So, it's to their benefit to get you a box that works.



MikeMar said:


> so if i dropped the protection plan, I could still get a new one shipped to me if mine breaks? if no tech is needed?


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

rubybear said:


> I guess DirecTV expects us to be psychic or something, because they didn't inform me about my anniversary gift until I actually signed in to their website.


We received a 3-month anniversary gift earlier in the year. The notice came as a message on our two TiVo receivers. It took me a couple of days to see it though because is no message function on the newer DTV DVR that I use in my office . We would never have known about the gift if that had been our only receiver. The message feature is another frequently overlooked advantage of the DTiVos.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

dagap said:


> I got Showtime for a year..


A year??? Wow...that's quite good... I got Showtime for 3 months... How long have you been a customer?

I think I have been a customer since 2002...


----------



## Matt310 (Jul 18, 2003)

rubybear said:


> I guess DirecTV expects us to be psychic or something, because they didn't inform me about my anniversary gift until I actually signed in to their website.
> You would think they would notify us via email, or something


I just logged into my account and it looks like they added a box you can check in your profile specifically for email notification of Anniversary gifts.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

where is that option box?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Once you log in, it's on the Account Details page under Subscriptions:



> Loyal Viewer
> Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer


.


----------



## sxdxoutlaw (Feb 16, 2008)

Hopefully they will begin giving free Tivo DVRs when they become available in early 2010!!


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

sxdxoutlaw said:


> Hopefully they will begin giving free Tivo DVRs when they become available in early 2010!!


I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## DualInLA (Oct 2, 2009)

Been a DTV customer for almost 10 years -- Jan or Feb. Actually, I think the anniversary was this last Jan or Feb. Never knew I could login to anything at DirecTV. Guess I'm not that curious. Also don't use the "free" e-mail accounts that come with my comcast cable. Who cares, I can get one from Yahoo and Google. I wonder what free gifts I not received all these years. :-}


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

DualInLA said:


> Been a DTV customer for almost 10 years -- Jan or Feb. Actually, I think the anniversary was this last Jan or Feb. Never knew I could login to anything at DirecTV. Guess I'm not that curious. Also don't use the "free" e-mail accounts that come with my comcast cable. Who cares, I can get one from Yahoo and Google. I wonder what free gifts I not received all these years. :-}


been with 'em for seven years and on DirecTV.com for five. Never received any offers whatsoever.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> been with 'em for seven years and on DirecTV.com for five. Never received any offers whatsoever.


Free is not really free, its leased.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> Free is not really free, its leased.


That is an important point that we need to be reminded of. Everytime I read 'I got xx free from DirecTv, I know it comes with strings attached"!

I have been with Directv since 1996. I am ready to try U-Verse and maybe cable. Free install, no contract committment, $200 rebate. I can at least ry it for 30-90 days at a lower cost than I currently pay for phone, dsl and DirecTV. Sunday Ticket isn't a driving factor anymore.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I got nothing at my 10th anniversary, but I did get it at my 11th (go figure).
3 months of Showtime. Whoopie. But I stocked up on a couple of movies I have yet to watch.

I actually got a card in the mail about it, that's how I knew about it. It was already active when I got the card.

I don't have any premium channels...I have Total Choice Plus (or whatever the equivalent is now, since that's gone)

-Mike


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

cowboys2002 said:


> I have been with Directv since 1996. *I am ready to try U-Verse *and maybe cable. Free install, no contract committment, $200 rebate. I can at least ry it for 30-90 days at a lower cost than I currently pay for phone, dsl and DirecTV. Sunday Ticket isn't a driving factor anymore.


I did try U-verse for a while, mainly because my D-TiVo was getting flakey and I wasn't ready to dive into Instant Cake, etc. But while I did allow ATT to install their cable, I didn't cancel DTV.

U-Verse? ... hated it. The interface is goofy though you'll manage to adapt. They don't have Slo-Mo, which I really need for NFL. But the real bummer was that they can't seem to get the schedule squared away. It was constantly missing my selected programs. Also, it constantly refused to delete stuff, and I grew weary of ATT's standard solution ... reboot. I cancelled it in August and took their boxes back to the UPS Store.

SAT-60 still works, barely . . . just ordered a 500 gig DB35 for my DSR-7000.


----------

